# Spousal Visa -Question about Affidavits from the U.K.



## sissak (May 26, 2012)

Hello, I am hoping to find some who needed to have affidavits signed and witnessed in the UK? We have friends who witnessed our marriage and they are from Britain. We were told that they would have to get it notarised or use a Commissioner of Oaths, because this has to do with a spousal visa for the States. 

Can someone please verify this for me, or explain what they did if they did this in the UK? Thankyou very much!


----------

